# Route from A21 to m1



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are having to go East midlands Airport tommorow.
My thoughts as we will be going via JC on the A21, shall we go M25 via the Dartford tunnel,now £2, M11 and then the A14 to link up with the M1.
Or take the M25 via Heathrow and then M1. we are using the car not the van.
so anyone know state of roadworks currently on those roads please.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't torture yourself just go via Dartford tunnel M25+M11/A14 whats 2 quid ?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I live near Nottingham and would definitely advice M11/A1as the best route.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you BrianJP, 
actually I thought that highlighting the fact that the tunnel cost has gone up to £2 might remind people.It should be free as it has been paid for now.that was the promise, from a politician of course. :lol: 

Javea, do you not think that A14 would be better then, rather than the A1, where do you suggest I cut across to the East Midlands airport, which is around J 23A on the M1.

the quickest way is M25 then M1.unless there are holdups of course. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> We are having to go East midlands Airport tommorow.
> My thoughts as we will be going via JC on the A21, shall we go M25 via the Dartford tunnel,now £2, M11 and then the A14 to link up with the M1.
> Or take the M25 via Heathrow and then M1. we are using the car not the van.
> so anyone know state of roadworks currently on those roads please.
> ...


(From Dover) We normally use the Dartford crossing, M25, M11, A14, A1M, A1, A47 to Leicester ring road and A6 to get to Loughborough.
_You_ could then use the A6 and continue to J24 on the M1.

Yesterday we used Dartford crossing, M25 but continued to the M1 and north to Loughborough.
Apart from a 50mph section near Toddington Services the M1 was clear of road works if that helps.

If I do the journey in the week I don't use the M1 route


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

came up yesterday from dover live just outside leicester so always go the dartford crossing m25/m11 a14 etc i then carry on up the a1m to peterborough and then a47 i think for your journey i would stay on the a14 go via kettering good dual carriageway most of the route and apart from the cathorpe junction with the m1 a relativly lightly used road


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Cabby, Sorry, I was not specific enough in my post, did mean M11 and A14, then A1.

From A1 take A47 then A6003 past Oakham, up to Melton Mowbray then A6006 (avoids traffic in Leicester) towards Wymeswold, then couple of miles on the A6 and you are there.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

javea said:


> .........(avoids traffic in Leicester) ............
> 
> Mike


The Leicester ring road from the A47 avoids Leicester centre and links directly to the end of the A6 roundabout on the northern edge of Leicester.
Your way through Oakham and Melton Mowbray is a bit convoluted.
Although I've used it a few it a few times in the past I wouldn't use it now that the Leicester ring road and the A6 has been improved.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just listen to Sally traffic. She usually tells me when I am in a jam.

Dave p


----------

